# Problema pesante

## aleogi

Salve a tuti, è la prima volta che lascio un topic in questo sito, spero che mi rispondiate al più presto.

Da ormai 3 mesi il mio sistema era perfettamente stabile con il 2005.0, ma un giorno un imbecille che diceva di saperne tanto mi ha incastrato il kernel. Il manuale di istallazzione l'ho fascicolato ed è appoggiato vicino al pc. Siccome costui lo ha letto ha visto che la parte del kernel era circa una delle più complicate ha voluto tentare di rifare il processo. Peccato che quando ha visto, versioni "beta" nel vanilla-kernel, non c'è stato più niente da fare ed lo ha scaricato e installato senza neanche aggiungere le cose fondamentali come la scheda audio e video etc... Allora prima fare altri casini chiedo a voi. 

COME FACCIO A FAR TORNARE TUTTO ALLA NORMALITA'? 

(Oltre ad uccidere il mio "amico" vorrei dei consigli pratici per non far capitare di nuovo queste cose)

 :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil: 

Nell'attesa di una vostra risposta cordiali saluti.

----------

## X-Drum

 *aleogi wrote:*   

> Peccato che quando ha visto, versioni "beta" nel vanilla-kernel, non c'è stato più niente da fare ed lo ha scaricato e installato senza neanche aggiungere le cose fondamentali come la scheda audio e video etc... Allora prima fare altri casini chiedo a voi. 
> 
> 

 

non ho capito: ma allora ha compilato un nuovo kernel?

 *aleogi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> COME FACCIO A FAR TORNARE TUTTO ALLA NORMALITA'?
> 
> 

 

cosa intendi per normalita?

cosa è successo alla tua installazione in questo momento non è affatto

chiaro:

a) l'amico ha emerso i sorgenti di un nuovo kernel e basta?

b) l'amico emerso,compilato un nuovo kernel e impostato tale kernel come default?

c) l'amico emerso,compilato un nuovo kernel e impostato tale kernel come default,

rimuovendo completamente quello che utilizzavi precedentemente?

 *aleogi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Oltre ad uccidere il mio "amico" vorrei dei consigli pratici per non far capitare di nuovo queste cose)
> 
>   
> ...

 

beh intanto non gli fare toccare piu la tastiera, per il resto dacci + info

se vuoi aiuto

----------

## lavish

Se hai un vecchio config funzionante puoi usare quello dando un 

```
make oldconfig

make && make modules_install
```

Altrimenti puoi usare genkernel o rifare tutto dal principio che non è impresa così difficile in fin dei conti  :Wink: 

Altra cosa: il kernel supportato è la versione vanilla patchata dai gentoo-dev presente in portage come gentoo-sources

Usa questo invece di affidarti a versioni "beta" (probabilmente intendevi release condidate) del kernel  :Razz: 

Ciao e benvenuto  :Smile: 

----------

## aleogi

è vero scusate mi sono spiegato male. 

Allora ha estratto i vanilla e gli ha installati.

ma così di base come erano

----------

## neryo

se non sei molto esperto ti consiglio di usare genkernel usando il live cd.

magari usa l'opzione..

```
--menuconfig
```

cosi' puoi interagire per apportare miglioramenti alla configurazione grossolana che viene impostata automaticamente. 

Comunque meglio se segui l'handbook e dai anche un'occhiata a...

```
# man genkernel
```

ciao benvenuto.   :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *aleogi wrote:*   

> è vero scusate mi sono spiegato male. 
> 
> Allora ha estratto i vanilla e gli ha installati.
> 
> ma così di base come erano

 

allora non li hai compilati... non e' successo nulla a parte che te li trovi in /usr/src 

poi rimuoverli con un emerge -C =versionechehaiinstallato

EDIT:

ammesso che hai usato emerge per installarli

----------

## aleogi

Grazie per l'accoglienza, cmq.

Allora adesso sto scaricando i gentoo-source, dopo con il genkernel lo compilo e cmq do una occhiata on menuconfig.

Normalità è una parola grossa è vero, intendo almeno da avere il kernel completamente funzionante a massimo regime

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *aleogi wrote:*   

> è vero scusate mi sono spiegato male. 
> 
> Allora ha estratto i vanilla e gli ha installati.
> 
> ma così di base come erano

 

e che vuol dire? la cofnigurazione standard è disolito quella che funziona sempre, su ogni macchina...

probabilmente non avrai il supporto per determinato hardware perché mancano i moduli. basta soltanto che carichi i moduli e sei a posto

compila ed installa anche coldplug. molto del lavoro lo farà lui

----------

## aleogi

Approposito, ho l'ext edition di processore il p4 da 3.7 ho usato il x86 di stage 2 o 3 non mi ricordo,

cmq con un aggiornamento totale dopo dovrebbe tornare tutto a posto?

----------

## aleogi

Grazie a tutti adesso ho abbastanza materiale per risolvere il problema, siete tutti dei grandi,

Se un giorno passate da verona fermatevi che vi offrirò da bere.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *aleogi wrote:*   

> Grazie a tutti adesso ho abbastanza materiale per risolvere il problema, siete tutti dei grandi,
> 
> Se un giorno passate da verona fermatevi che vi offrirò da bere.

 

a tutto il forum? che generosità  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aleogi

No soltanto a chi mi ha aiutato fino ad adesso, adesso ho capito aiutare ma insomma.... non troppo mica sono padre pio....o si?  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## neryo

 *aleogi wrote:*   

> No soltanto a chi mi ha aiutato fino ad adesso, adesso ho capito aiutare ma insomma.... non troppo mica sono padre pio....o si?  

 

hehe.. passero' casualmente da verona per prendermi una ciucca!!

Comunque ricordati di cambiare il link simbolico in /usr/src prima di compilare con genkernel   :Wink: 

----------

## Frez

Quando aggiorni il kernel e' consigliabile evitare di sostituirlo al vecchio. Meglio affiancarlo, dando un nome diverso all'immagine ed editando il menu di boot. In questo modo se il nuovo kernel avesse problemi puoi comunque avviare il sistema con il vecchio.

----------

